# Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?



## Dreia (23. Januar 2017)

*Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Hallo zusammen

Kann mir jemand beantworten, ob die untersützte RAM Frequenz auch vom CPU abhängig ist. Finde leider keine Informationen zu diesem Thema.
Habe vor mir einen I5-7600k und ein ASRock Z270 Killer SLI zu kaufen.

mfG Dreia


----------



## markus1612 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Jein. In einigen wenigen Fällen, ist die CPU das Problem, wenn es um höhere RAM Taktraten geht.
Ansonsten hängt das fast ausschließlich vom Mainboard ab.


----------



## Dreia (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Ok. Habe jetzt doch eine Auskunft auf der Intel Seite gefunden. 2400mhz werden unterstützt. Kann ich durch übertakten des CPUs eine höhrere Ramfrequenz verwenden oder bleibt diese konstant ?


----------



## markus1612 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*



Dreia schrieb:


> Ok. Habe jetzt doch eine Auskunft auf der Intel Seite gefunden. 2400mhz werden unterstützt. Kann ich durch übertakten des CPUs eine höhrere Ramfrequenz verwenden oder bleibt diese konstant ?


Du missverstehst da was bzw die Intel Webseite vermittelt "falsche" Tatsahen.
Das, was auf der Intel Seite bei der RAM Frequenz angegeben ist, ist die RAM Frequenz, die von Intel garantiert wird.
Schafft die CPU beim RAM nur 2133MHz statt der angegebenen 2400MHz, ist das ein Reklamationsgrund.

Du musst die CPU nicht übertakten, du musst lediglich den RAM auf die angegebene Frequenz einstellen bzw einfach das XMP Profil aktivieren, dann läuft das meist problemlos.


----------



## Dreia (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Ah...das ist aber auch wirklich komisch deklariert. Kann ich mich also voll nach dem Mainboard richten ?


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*



Dreia schrieb:


> Ah...das ist aber auch wirklich komisch deklariert. Kann ich mich also voll nach dem Mainboard richten ?



Richtige dich nach dem Chipsatz. Intel beschränkt bei den meisten Chipsätzen die RAM Geschwindigkeit auf CPU Geschwindigkeit.
Einzig der Z Chipsatz bietet die Möglichkeit schnelleren RAM zu nutzen als die CPU unterstützt.
Für die CPU ist das dann einfach nur übertakteter RAM. Einzig das Mainboard muss denn RAM unterstützen, damit er eben mit den angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten läuft.


----------



## KrHome (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Richtige dich nach dem Chipsatz. Intel beschränkt bei den meisten Chipsätzen die RAM Geschwindigkeit auf CPU Geschwindigkeit.
> Einzig der Z Chipsatz bietet die Möglichkeit schnelleren RAM zu nutzen als die CPU unterstützt.
> Für die CPU ist das dann einfach nur übertakteter RAM. Einzig das Mainboard muss denn RAM unterstützen, damit er eben mit den angegebenen Geschwindigkeiten läuft.


Genau so verhält es sich im Übrigen nicht nur mit dem Takt, sondern auch mit der Spannung des RAMs. Die Vorgabe von Intel für die CPU kannst du (TE) ignorieren, solange das Board die Spannung unterstützt.


----------



## Dreia (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Du meinst den Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard oder ? Sprich Z270 ?!


----------



## markus1612 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*



Dreia schrieb:


> Du meinst den Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard oder ? Sprich Z270 ?!


Ja, genau den.


----------



## Dreia (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Ok danke für die Antworten  Hätte nur noch eine Frage. Ist es wichtig den Arbeitsspeicher aus der vom hersteller angegebenen Liste auszuwählen ?


----------



## markus1612 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Arbeitsspeicher von CPU anhängig ?*

Nein.
Unter der Haube sitzen bei RAM  meist dieselben Chips. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit darauf, dass es zu einer Inkompatibilität kommt, ist daher nicht besonders hoch.


----------

